# oriental boy needs a new home



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...67:mf_story_key.6479322299396943645&__tn__=*s

He is absolutely beautiful


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Just in case link does not work

This is him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's stunning.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sadly the link is not working ..... What a beautiful boy .... What's the history with him and why are they wanting to rehome ?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He is in a rescue centre. He is three years old, vaccinated, chipped and neutered. A big softy who likes to share your bed. He is with Lina's cat rescue in derby and also on tjw neutered pedigree cat rehoming group. I saw him and thougjt he was a beaut. Not my type though sadly


----------

